# Playing in Android Tv Box with Playstation 2 control (Retropad 32)



## spielvan (Jan 30, 2019)

This video demonstrates how you can play in an Android Tv Box that have the USB with x-input drive (control of X-box 360) with a control of Playstation 2 easily and simply, with the help of Retropad 32 of Bruno Freitas (Bootsector).


----------

